# Building up against a backdrop in narrow spaces



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for some inspiration. Because of my limited space I need to build my scenery (mountains) and some raised track right up against the backdrop on my layout. I will also have another track at table level that will be in close proximity to the track going up the mountains. I have seen a few photos where others have done this (http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/6/postid/85561/view/topic/Default.aspx) and I am hoping to see some more. So if you have some examples from your layout I would love to see them. I have about a 30+ foot run where I want to have mountains built up to the backdrop and one track rising on the mountains and other another track at table level that will only be a little over a foot or so away from the track going up.

Here is a link to what the table looks like. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/6/postid/95928/view/topic/Default.aspx

The mountains will be up against the back (the top of the graphic). The track plan is being scaled down to only 2 loops and a different cross over from one loop to the other to allow for a long run of track rising up from table level. I have a window against the wall with the backdrop so there will be one section where the mountains will fall away to table level and I was thinking of bridging that section with a trestle to connect the span in between mountains. 
On another topic[/b]…..straight versus slight curves.
I have been contemplating straight track versus gradual curves. I only have 4 foot of width on the main portions of the table and 2 tracks in that space so I don’t have all 4 feet to use but I just don’t like the look of two straight tracks that follows the shape of the table. I was thinking of introducing some 20FT diameter curves in place of a totally straight track or possibly finding someone with a rail bender to do something even more gradual. I am loosely modeling the D&RGW and I’m thinking about the Silverton branch from Rockwood to Silverton along the High Line when it starts climbing into the mountains I don’t remember there being a lot of completely straight track once it got into the mountains the last time I rode.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Although my RR is outdoors I have similar problems to yours as everything's on raised benchwork. Below is one area of the RR showing retaining walls, cribbing and the township area of Bandon including a freight house flat.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim

To add some additional commentary to Richard's response ...

The current issue of Model Railroad Planning (the Kalmbach annual that is edited byy Tony Koester) has an article that deals specifically with handling scenery on narrow benchwork. The article is aimed at HO and benchwork narrower than a foot but the concepts are equally applicable to large scale. The article discusses the height of the horizon line ... the use of painted backdrops vs actual scenery ... various techniques for achieving same ... and of course the difficult transition from scenery to painted backdrop.

Where a cityscape is envisioned, using building flats or truncated buildings is very workable. The principle issues are the horizon line (with buildngs it can be above eye level) ... the creation of architectural interest ... the roof lines ... and filling the gaps between structures.

I would encourage you to look at examples from the smaller scales because not only are they widely published in the model press but also those modellers have a long history of dealing with very narrow benchwork on their layouts.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim - You and I have had quite a few email "discussions" about your track plan. I think you are on the right track (pun intended) by staying with two loops instead of thee as you pictured in your earlier thread. I actually did turn on my old PC and played around with RR-Track to see what could be done in your 34x10 area. Would like to see what diagram (two loops with over-under crossover) you have favored most recently to see if your thinking is along the same lines as mine. The latest version I did has the outer loop as a twice-around (over-under) creating the illusion that you still have three loops but it gives the outer train almost twice as much run length. 


I agree with you about eliminating long straight sections in favor of a more winding main line. I actually used that approach when drafting a design for you for the same reason - long straights are boring in a small layout. The only caviat is, with a K27, using 4 ft. radius or larger curves. Decreasing-radii transitions will look more prototypical but, given the compact size of your layout, need to be used judiciously. 
Al


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

a small detail, i found out: 
when i built mountains against a light blue backdrop, it looked more natural, if i actually left a little space between the mountains and the "sky". 
it gave more depth to the view. 
(but i had to be carefull with the positioning of lights. a mountain, that shadows the sky does not look good)


----------

